# Sevenstring.org 10 years later



## yevetz (Nov 20, 2007)

Simon (from China) is best web designer in the China his 10 years old 7 string xiphos still plays good.

Stitch is already quit with alcohol, he have a great woman and a guiatr shop with sign on the doormat "Schecter = shit"

Nick is married with Sally and have a bunch of little shreders.

Poisonelvis is working in Maclaren-Mercedes he is the best engine engeener.

Sebastian from Poland playing in Fear Factory.

Djpharoah is playing a guitar in awesome nu-metal band.

JJ is became a wold famous humorist, he is alreay cross all world with his best show "Shit that falling out of my mouth".

Desecrated is mod of ss.org (ERG section)

Muffgoat and Skinhead is luthiers their brand calls "Skin Big Foot" "SBF Guitars"

Mike Sherman now have a factory. And Roter Custom Guitars have the factory too.

Leon is still great guy. He has a most beautiful girlfriend......as always  .

23 RG7CST are now owns by Eric (one is mine )

S7eve is "training" new band (Bass, Drums and a Guitar)......( you know what I am about  )

Chris and all mods are still in ss.org but now ss.org is not only forum and some other stuff place. Now it's all taht with shop where you can buy all 7 strings guitars that exist and other music stuff for 7 string guitars 
P.S. Drew liver is made suicide by HARAKIRI when Drew was sleep.

Shawn is bacame a session guitar player.

Playstoppause is already have a bunch of Oscars for his movies.

100k reply thread is over. Winner is g3rmanium.

Ohio_eric is da man. (as always)

Naren is personal translator of Japan president.

Popsyche is teaching his grandchild playing guitar.

Nikt have HIS J.custom

Universalis is get a good (normal) wife 

TomAwesome, 7 Dying Trees and Zimbloth are guitar experts.

7slinger is have a shop of used guiatrs and gear.

JPMDan great guy, as always.

RXTN became a famous shreder.

TheReal7 is a musician with great music  .

Zepp88 is director of truck shipping company.

Variant is 8 string guitar player.

Jason is get 7 string.






If you not in list that not means that I don't respect you or so. Just I can't imagine what will be with you after 10 years 

Cheers


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not on there


----------



## yevetz (Nov 20, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> I'm not on there





yevetz said:


> If you not in list that not means that I don't respect you or so. Just I can't imagine what will be with you after 10 years



EDIT: if someone have more "10 years old ideas" of members of SS.org. Just post it here


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 20, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Simon (from China) is best web designer in the China his 10 years old 7 string xiphos still plays good.
> 
> Stitch is already quit with alcohol, he have a great woman and a guiatr shop with sign on the doormat "Schecter = shit"







yevetz said:


> JJ is became a wold famous child molester/rapist, he is alreay cross all world with his best show "Shit that falling out of my mouth".



Fixed!



yevetz said:


> P.S. Drew liver is made suicide by HARAKIRI when Drew was sleep.







yevetz said:


> 100k reply thread is over. Winner is g3rmanium.



E!

10 years from now, D-EJ915 invents formula that turns all females into eternally-12-year-old-girls.


----------



## yevetz (Nov 20, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> Fixed!





+1


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 20, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> I'm not on there



Lucky seven just turned 27 but still dates high school girls.  

JJ Still can't find a date


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow.  Interesting thread, Vova.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 20, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Jason is get 7 string.



Dont think that'll ever happen


----------



## nikt (Nov 20, 2007)

hahaha

cheers Bro


----------



## Ivan (Nov 20, 2007)

Ivan will still be on dial-up...


----------



## Ryan (Nov 20, 2007)

yevetz said:


> P.S. Drew liver is made suicide by HARAKIRI when Drew was sleep.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 20, 2007)

Ryan gets on MSN. ;p


----------



## Ryan (Nov 20, 2007)

*eats stroganoff and plays halo 3*


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 20, 2007)

but where is the mention of hot chicks? ,nah,i love it yev,i love you,like a man would love another man,but in a manly way,man love for yev.....in 10 years yev is world famous jazzy,fusion guitar player and has steve vai as his tech,lives in big house in jj's backyard,has 5 great kids,and wife is lotto winner. ps.yev appears in playgirl,and is the highest selling issue ever,in west hollywood.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 20, 2007)

i feel left out and this forum needs a sad face or crying smiley


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 20, 2007)

10 years from now, Vova will have perfect English!


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 20, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i feel left out and this forum needs a sad face or crying smiley



warriorofmetal will continue to whore up gear, slay trolls and drink beer.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 20, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> 10 years from now, Vova will have perfect English!



Not a chance in hell  
None of us europeans will, in fact, our grammar will deteriorate more and more every year.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 20, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Lucky seven just turned 27 but still dates high school girls.



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Groff (Nov 20, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> 10 years from now, Vova will have perfect English!



And will be a professor of english at a top university.



Noodles will have had a growth spurt, and is now 7 feet tall. He also has hair down to his knees


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 20, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> 10 years from now, Vova will have perfect English!



I don't want to be alive when that happens. No more "Trust Roads" .


----------



## Blexican (Nov 20, 2007)

What about me?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 20, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> 10 years from now, Vova will have perfect English!



 That's awesome. Best post of the thread.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 20, 2007)

Blexican said:


> What about me?



Blexican builds a USB driven space ship, invades cyprus, claim the throne and rules for 25 year before moving to florida with 17 kids and 3 wifes.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 20, 2007)

Blexican said:


> What about me?



Due to the wonders of lazer hair removal, you'll have went from..


THIS








to THIS


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2007)

I like mine except the not drinking bit.


----------



## Blexican (Nov 20, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Due to the wonders of lazer hair removal, you'll have went from..
> 
> 
> THIS
> ...



Billy Dee. Smoooooooth.


----------



## yevetz (Nov 20, 2007)

poisonelvis said:


> but where is the mention of hot chicks? ,nah,i love it yev,i love you,like a man would love another man,but in a manly way,man love for yev.....in 10 years yev is world famous jazzy,fusion guitar player and has steve vai as his tech,lives in big house in jj's backyard,has 5 great kids,and wife is lotto winner. ps.yev appears in playgirl,and is the highest selling issue ever,in west hollywood.



Whoa!!!!   .....but dude I really want only one child 



Lucky Seven said:


> I don't want to be alive when that happens. No more "Trust Roads" .



 



TomAwesome said:


> 10 years from now, Vova will have perfect English!



Sorry I don't understand please explain... .....  



WarriorOfMetal said:


> i feel left out and this forum needs a sad face or crying smiley



For sure!


----------



## Blexican (Nov 20, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Blexican builds a USB driven space ship, invades cyprus, claim the throne and rules for 25 year before moving to florida with 17 kids and 3 wifes.





Better than my alternate timeline where I get deported back to Blexico, introduce the natives to the power of OUH!!!, and get married to a smelly luchawhore with 4 asses and a nipple on her chin. 

And I think my ship will be FireWire powered, too.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 20, 2007)

luchawhore?


...


!  luchawhore.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 20, 2007)

As an aside, Billy Dee is the fuckin' MAN. He's one of my all-time personal heroes.


----------



## Blexican (Nov 20, 2007)

Ryan said:


> *eats stroganoff and plays halo 3*



10 years from now, Ryan and  will still be pwning souls and imbibing mass quantities of liquor. And I shall be among them.

And Billy Dee Williams will still be blowing up ur deth st4r


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 20, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Popsyche is teaching his grandchild playing guitar.



In 10 years, Popsyche "is teach his great-great-grandson how to swirling awesome UV bodies and to selling them to jaxadam's kids!"


----------



## Blexican (Nov 20, 2007)

jaxadam said:


> In 10 years, Popsyche "is teach his great-great-grandson how to swirling awesome UV bodies and to selling them to jaxadam's kids!"



Dude Popsyche will still be a hot chick too!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 20, 2007)

jaxadam said:


> In 10 years, Popsyche "is teach his great-great-grandson how to swirling awesome UV bodies and to selling them to jaxadam's kids!"



It's only 10 years, dude. How the hell is Popsyche going to have great-great-grandsons?  

hmmmm, someone complete this analogy for me.

"shredding is to guitar as ___________ing is to reproduction."


----------



## Blexican (Nov 20, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> It's only 10 years, dude. How the hell is Popsyche going to have great-great-grandsons?
> 
> hmmmm, someone complete this analogy for me.
> 
> "shredding is to guitar as shitting dick nippleing is to reproduction."


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 20, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> It's only 10 years, dude. How the hell is Popsyche going to have great-great-grandsons?



It's a joke, dude.



Blexican said:


> Dude Popsyche will still be a hot chick too!



In 10 years? Shit, in 50 years he'll still be one hot chick!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 20, 2007)

Popsyche's daughter will be legal, and therefor fair game for JJ, world famous humorist/rapist.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 20, 2007)

And I treated it as such to make the analogy question below it, sorry if my humor came off a bit Naren-ish or dry.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 20, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Popsyche's daughter will be legal, and therefor fair game for JJ, world famous humorist/rapist.



lol, good gross...


----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2007)

In 9 years JJ will be dead on the sidewalk from a mysteriously well placed sniper shot.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 20, 2007)

In ten years, I will still be getting cuddled by the same kitty that's cuddling me right now.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 20, 2007)

Drew will finally have released an album...
Gilbucci will have a CFH video out...


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 20, 2007)

delete post


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 20, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Drew will finally have released an album...



Wanna bet ?


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 20, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Popsyche's daughter will be legal, and therefor fair game for JJ, world famous humorist/rapist.



But being legal, she will no longer be interesting to him.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I'd tough it out just to give Popsyche shit.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 20, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, I'd tough it out just to give Popsyche shit.



Or you could just take her now, he'd definitely be more pissed at that.


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 20, 2007)

[/left out]

Ge will be a writer who just had his second book go best seller. The title being _&#7963;- The second coming_.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2007)

...containing nothing but 400 pages of variations of E., E,, E!, E? etc. for five minutes before automerge allows him to repeat the pattern.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 20, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Ohio_eric is da man. (as always)



QFT!


----------



## Lee (Nov 20, 2007)

Stitch said:


> ...containing nothing but 400 pages of variations of E., E,, E!, E? etc. for five minutes before automerge allows him to repeat the pattern.



E!


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 20, 2007)

Stitch said:


> ...containing nothing but 400 pages of variations of E., E,, E!, E? etc. for five minutes before automerge allows him to repeat the pattern.







[/still left out]


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 20, 2007)

10 years from now, OzzyC will still feel left out.


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 20, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> 10 years from now, OzzyC will still feel left out.



Yay! 



Wait...


----------



## Lee (Nov 20, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> [/still left out]



10 years from now, Ozzy's eyes will be permanently affixed in the  position


----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Lee (Nov 20, 2007)

Stitch said:


>



:ubersquint:


----------



## playstopause (Nov 20, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Playstoppause is already have a bunch of Oscars for his movies.






This thread delivers.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 20, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Popsyche's daughter will be legal, and therefor fair game for JJ, world famous humorist/rapist.



This I deem troo. 


Why do I own a truck shipping company???


----------



## El Caco (Nov 20, 2007)

Stitch's Schecter contract is terminated when they discover that he is not gay as rumoured and Schecter wonder why they wasted all that money buying out Gibson.

Vova has an Ibanez signature based on the custom AX7221 he played on tour 10 years earlier, it is fitted with laser cats and is the second most sought after guitar in the world behind the Schecter Hello Stitchy.

Bulb is still not happy with his sound but has been the most feared being in existence after he develops  that implodes entire galaxies. It is also rumoured that with alternative tunings he can teleport anywhere and was the key in N.A.S.A discovering extraterrestrial life.

Drew has perfected sonic motion and become a time lord. JP contemplated suicide but found contentment in the fact that Drew has still not finished recording his album.

s7eve has finally progressed beyond ionic scales and can now play 3 real chords, his children have long kicked him out of the band and have gone on to record two hit albums.

JJ discovered the brown note which he uses on girls before acquiring their underwear. JJ is still waiting for his packages from s7eve.

Matt has been single since selling the Ibanez his girlfriend gave him for Christmas 2007 and can still be found on the corner selling himself for gear.

Mike Sherman no longer inlays Matts guitars with for sale, he now just asks Matt who he should send them to when Matt places the order.

ss.org is now a virtual world, parents warn there children not to get an account as over 70% of it's users never log out, these users are hooked up to life support machines and the medical term for the condition is known as Firedragon's disease named after the original user name of the first recorded sufferer of the disease.

Emoticons have been replaced with emotigrams that have a real life affect on the recipient.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2007)

Epic post! 

Schecter endorsement? 

JP...

Sherman...


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I feel left out.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> This I deem troo.
> 
> 
> Why do I own a truck shipping company???


----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2007)

Who cares? Shut up, Mike.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 20, 2007)

s7eve said:


> ss.org is now a virtual world, parents warn there children not to get an account as over 70% of it's users never log out, these users are hooked up to life support machines and the medical term for the condition is known as Firedragon's disease named after the original user name of the first recorded sufferer of the disease.
> 
> Emoticons have been replaced with emotigrams that have a real life affect on the recipient.



Thats exactly what we need; Sevenstring.org the MMORPG edition.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2007)

I actually use ss.org emoticons extensively outside of the forum.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 20, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Who cares? Shut up, Mike.



Stitch. Gay. 


This scares me man....I don't wanna be a trucker!


If I don't have a music career in 10 years I want to be the Cigarette Smoking Man.


If you know who that is I  you and will provide rep.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2007)

Zepp? Trucker. Great unwashed.


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Stitch. Gay.
> 
> 
> This scares me man....I don't wanna be a trucker!
> ...



X files


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> X files



 Rep



Bonus  if you know his real name. (not the actors name)


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Zepp? Trucker. Great unwashed.



I would totally be the most unwashed filthy, truck stop hooker loving, trucker ever.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

dogma:

I live by the book
-what book?
the book of the road, if your going to catch a ride with a trucker you always gives head.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> dogma:
> 
> I live by the book
> -what book?
> the book of the road, if your going to catch a ride with a trucker you always gives head.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

oh my god 

Who changed my avatar that is fucking excellent! 

Red hair and everything.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 21, 2007)

You know Zepp, I love having Metal Ken on MSN.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> oh my god
> 
> Who changed my avatar that is fucking excellent!
> 
> Red hair and everything.


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Rep
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus  if you know his real name. (not the actors name)



C.G.B. Spender


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Now we need a trucker smiley


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

BWAAHAHAAHAHAHA......god I'm seriously trying to restrain my laughter right now...


----------



## Stitch (Nov 21, 2007)

Hehe.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> BWAAHAHAAHAHAHA......god I'm seriously trying to restrain my laughter right now...



Let it out man, nothing embarrassing about laughing out loud in a crowd. or by your self in the middle of the night, with headphones on and wife sleeping in the room.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

We're gunna do what they say can't be done.


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> We're gunna do what they say can't be done.



Repping me again?


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice - Im in a fucking NU-Metal Band!!! 

Fucking hilarious - how they fuck does he come up with this stuff?


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

tilt your headback and laugh like a fucking musketeer, then excuse yourself and leave the room with both hands in your pockets.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Nice - Im in a fucking NU-Metal Band!!!
> 
> Fucking hilarious - how they fuck does he come up with this stuff?



He drinks absinthe to his potatoes.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 21, 2007)

He's probably going on your love of Wes Borland and Korn, Mesh.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Repping me again?



Naw, no time, gotta pick up a load in Tulsa, gonna take it all the way to Montreal, no stops, ceptin for dem truck-stop ladies.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

you mean whores?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> you mean whores?



They aint whores, they're angels, sent down heer by god hisself to make life on the road a bit easier.

But you wouldn't understand....pussy...


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> you mean whores?



Your to young for that to, sweetie


----------



## El Caco (Nov 21, 2007)

This thread delivers.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

s7eve said:


> This thread delivers.



I bet stitch delivers in bed....


----------



## Stitch (Nov 21, 2007)

Not to you, sweetie. These wizened old hands are destined for another.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm to old to have sex anyway, but I can still fantasize about you young boys. 

[action=Desecrated]turns up the oxygen.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I'm to old to have sex anyway, but I can still fantasize about you young boys.
> 
> [action=Desecrated]turns up the oxygen.[/action]



Life Support GO!


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 21, 2007)

Stitch said:


> He's probably going on your love of Wes Borland and Korn, Mesh.





Vova - you sir are an MVP.

EDIT: This thread grew by a page in the time it took me to write this.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 21, 2007)

I can't rep you again!


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Life Support GO!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

omfg....this thread is a hall of famer...


----------



## Stitch (Nov 21, 2007)

Its growing fast


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> omfg....this thread is a hall of famer...



There must be some sexy comeback to that, like; your sweet as is a hall of famer....


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah, this is pretty epic


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 21, 2007)

:sticky:


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> yeah, this is pretty epic



10-4 concrete cowboy. 10-4.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

This thread needs more Soviet Russians in almost no clothing


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> This thread needs more Soviet Russians in almost no clothing



yevetz ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

uhh....


----------



## Stitch (Nov 21, 2007)

WTF?!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> uhh....



ban who ?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> ban who ?



That dude who likes Soviet Wang.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> That dude who likes Soviet Wang.



Doesn't everybody ?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## El Caco (Nov 21, 2007)

Vova is going to have a fucking heart attack when he wakes up.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> They aint whores, they're angels, sent down heer by god hisself to make life on the road a bit easier.
> 
> But you wouldn't understand....pussy...



The proper term is Lot Lizards.


----------



## Blexican (Nov 21, 2007)

While you are all admiring little boys and giving each other road head, I'm burning Mesopotamia.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


>



I see...

/me calls men in white coats to give lucky seven a vitamin injection.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

hmmmmm





WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?!??!!?!?


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Blexican said:


> While you are all admiring little boys and giving each other road head, I'm burning Mesopotamia.



good for you sir.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell ?


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

WETAGUY - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

You officially have the most WTF photobucket space I've ever seen-


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

L7 

CUBE! 

SUMMON FORTH THE CUBE!!! I'LL HAUL IT TO MESOPOTAMIA TO UNLEASH IT'S GOD LIKE WRATH.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 21, 2007)

lol @ orihime


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh my god I can't take it anymore...


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Oh my god I can't take it anymore...



This will help you


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

Me in 10 years





Stitch and Shawn F. in 10 years


----------



## Stitch (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats horrible.

You're very ill, Lucky.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Watch your ass L7. Jeff will find you.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

Naren in 10 years.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Watch your ass L7. Jeff will find you.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

-pic deleted-
Completely inappropriate Kyle. Please think whilst posting.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> WETAGUY - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> 
> You officially have the most WTF photobucket space I've ever seen-


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

Pikachu in 10 years


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> Narens supposedly hot girlfriend.



Fixed.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> WETAGUY - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> 
> You officially have the most WTF photobucket space I've ever seen-



You know, I was once an elitist /b/tard before 4chan went gay.



Desecrated said:


> Fixed.



rep!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Dude....wtf 

What happened to that poor dog....why do you have picture of jizz....wtf is going on.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Dude....wtf
> 
> What happened to that poor dog....why do you have picture of jizz....wtf is going on.



NUDE MAN!


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Dude....wtf
> 
> What happened to that poor dog....why do you have picture of jizz....wtf is going on.



Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice. 

A telescope for spying on your neighbors.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Nice.
> 
> A telescope for spying on your neighbors.



you wouldn't happen to know anything about that, would you ?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

dude that pic is like 3 years old, lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> you wouldn't happen to know anything about that, would you ?



Well...I'd actually need neighbors for that...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Well...I'd actually need neighbors for that...


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


>



Yeah, I live out in the middle of fucksticks right now...

I think L7 forgot to take his meds today. He scares me this way. 

Sweden.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

I want to live in the sticks to, well not the american sticks, with all the methlab rednecks and bible nuts. But somewhere without loud neighbors would be nice.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I want to live in the sticks to, well not the american sticks, with all the methlab rednecks and bible nuts. But somewhere without loud neighbors would be nice.



Aren't you the loud neighbor? With all of the guitar playing?

Fuck...it wouldn't matter if you live in the sticks in Sweden. You still have broadband.


fuck you.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

me, ten years ago


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Aren't you the loud neighbor? With all of the guitar playing?
> 
> Fuck...it wouldn't matter if you live in the sticks in Sweden. You still have broadband.
> 
> ...



Yes I am, I even got a piano, but I don't get drunk 3am in the morning and beat the shit out of my wife/dog/kids. I sit on sevenstring.org instead. 

Yeah 100mb is pretty nice to have.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Yes I am, I even got a piano, but I don't get drunk 3am in the morning and beat the shit out of my wife/dog/kids. I sit on sevenstring.org instead.
> 
> Yeah 100mb is pretty nice to have.



Don't you guys have Social Services over there? Call the fuckin Swedepolice.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Don't you guys have Social Services over there? Call the fuckin Swedepolice.



I live in a social service project building. Not that I need to, But I'm cheap and the electricity is free.
And cops are faggots out here, I think we have 4 cops for the entire city, and they are all over 40 and go home from work at about 2 pm.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I live in a social service project building. Not that I need to, But I'm cheap and the electricity is free.
> And cops are faggots out here, I think we have 4 cops for the entire city, and they are all over 40 and go home from work at about 2 pm.



 I've got major GAS for Sweden


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweden is not gear...






































BLUE MOON!


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

I think petrucci had sweden in his rack there for a while...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

I want to see some tits


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> I want to see some tits



Thats the first thing you thought about when I mention petrucci ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will aquire Sweden.

Bitches.

And your meatballs and supermodels.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I will aquire Sweden.
> 
> Bitches.
> 
> And your meatballs and supermodels.



please take them,.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> please take them,.



....erm.


You WANT to keep the supermodels....the meatballs are unimportant..


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> ....erm.
> 
> 
> You WANT to keep the supermodels....the meatballs are unimportant..



Take em both, I don't eat meat, and I can't stand women who's having a hard time counting to 10.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Thats the first thing you thought about when I mention petrucci ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Take em both, I don't eat meat, and I can't stand women who's having a hard time counting to 10.



....conversation is not what a supermodel is for...erm.......don't you know this?


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

what can I say, I like a little chitchat before I dump the Rohypnol in her drink.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> what can I say, I like a little chitchat before I dump the Rohypnol in her drink.



Well...the beauty of that is you can entrall her with the blandest of topics....then JJ her drink.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Thats the first thing you thought about when I mention petrucci ?



When you mention Petrucci's rack, yes.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> When you mention Petrucci's rack, yes.



A bit of a stretch, but okay.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

E-rep for everybody.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> A bit of a stretch, but okay.



Yeah, that wasn't a joke, I saw the word "rack" and immediately wanted to see tits, I'm not kidding. I guess because I'm 16, lol.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> E-rep for everybody.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> Yeah, that wasn't a joke, I saw the word "rack" and immediately wanted to see tits, I'm not kidding. I guess because I'm 16, lol.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> I guess because I'm 16, lol.



Yeah, that would explain a lot of things


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

tRUKIN AcROsS aMURica


----------



## Blexican (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> E-rep for everybody.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

'murka


----------



## El Caco (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> E-rep for everybody.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> C.G.B. Spender



Extra


----------



## yevetz (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> This I deem troo.
> 
> 
> Why do I own a truck shipping company???



I dunno just my imagination



Desecrated said:


> dogma:
> 
> I live by the book
> -what book?
> the book of the road, if your going to catch a ride with a trucker you always gives head.



 

"Jay And Silent Bob Strikes Back"


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

yevetz said:


> I dunno just my imagination
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol damn I didn't catch that.

Vova pwns.

So....this thread...fucking rules, like my new avatar? And Stitchypoos?


----------



## El Caco (Nov 21, 2007)

now I want to read it all again.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 21, 2007)

I wondered where the trucker avatar came from. 


Very fukken sweet.  Good buddy.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

Yev should be a mod just to make sure things don't make TOO much sense.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> Yev should be a mod just to make sure things don't make TOO much sense.



i'm edit these the posts to engrish. please excuse. 


KICK HIS FACE!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 21, 2007)

I can do it for him.  Call me Vova Jr.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I can do it for him.  Call me Vova Jr.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## El Caco (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> i'm edit these the posts to engrish. please excuse.
> 
> 
> KICK HIS FACE!!!



I can't give you any more rep, must spread the love.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 21, 2007)

[action=ShawnF] is totally bummed that he hasn't yet been included in this thread. [/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> [action=ShawnF] is totally bummed that he hasn't yet been included in this thread. [/action]


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

In 10 years, ShawnF will still not be included in this thread.

TIME PARADOX, I JUST DIVIDED BY ZERO! OH SHI-


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> In 10 years, ShawnF will still not be included in this thread.
> 
> TIME PARADOX, I JUST DIVIDED BY ZERO! OH SHI-



Existence is now cancelled.

Revoke your possession of CUBE.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Existence is now undefined.
> 
> multiply your possession of CUBEZ.



FIXED
0


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> In 10 years, ShawnF will still not be included in this thread.



 Good one.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> FIXED
> 0



Dude, as a trucker, I've travelled far into dimensions you couldn't even dream of. 

When I find ones I don't like I divide the bitches by zero, they cancel out cubes are released.


----------



## XEN (Nov 21, 2007)

In 10 years my post count will still be shy of 2000, and I will still not have added any new tunes to my myspace page.


----------



## FortePenance (Nov 21, 2007)

Lol, best web designer in China? 

In 10 years, Yevetz will be the best funk artist since James Brown except he will have a 7-string and a sexy wife so that makes him godly.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

I like dem french fried potaters mmmhmmmm


----------



## XEN (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope you reckon y'ain't got no reason to kill nobody...


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

urklvt said:


> I hope you reckon y'ain't got no reason to kill nobody...



I just killed Doyle Hargraves with a lawnmover blade.....Doyle says bring and ambulance...or a herst


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

O this thread is still alive.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 21, 2007)

ZeroSignal still thinks he is a pirate...  "YARRRrrr...!!!"


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

ZeroSignal still IS a pirate.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> ZeroSignal still IS a pirate.



Thats only because jeff wants to be the ship maid.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 21, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Thats only because jeff wants to be the ship maid.



Don't you mean cabin boy?


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 21, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Don't you mean cabin boy?



I really wished that was the case, but with jeff, ship maid is more appropriate.


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 21, 2007)

wow,this thread derailed somewhere in the middle...in 10 years shawn f will have legally changed his name to bork,is sued by bjork,changes name to the borkster,starts a porn company in the valley,doing only gay midget bondage movies..


----------



## Shawn (Nov 21, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Simon (from China) is best web designer in the China his 10 years old 7 string xiphos still plays good.
> 
> Stitch is already quit with alcohol, he have a great woman and a guiatr shop with sign on the doormat "Schecter = shit"
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

Did you just get here, Shawn? Yeah, we're waaaaay past that.


----------



## yevetz (Nov 21, 2007)

FortePenance said:


> Lol, best web designer in China?
> 
> In 10 years, Yevetz will be the best funk artist since James Brown except he will have a 7-string and a sexy wife so that makes him godly.



 



The Dark Wolf said:


> I can do it for him.  Call me Vova Jr.



 (explain please)



Zepp88 said:


> lol damn I didn't catch that.
> 
> Vova pwns.
> 
> So....this thread...fucking rules, like my new avatar? And Stitchypoos?



New avatar is FTW...But I was mean LIKE THE BOSS OF TRUCK COMPANY not A TRUCKER. 



djpharoah said:


> Vova - you sir are an MVP.



No


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 21, 2007)

yevetz said:


> (explain please)



1. I edited a post so that it would read like the English was a little off. Sort of like if typed by you, Vova. (It's charming, don't worry about it.  This was based on Zepp88's post about you being a moderator who edited everyone's posts to read like Ukranian English, basically.

2. So, since I edited, almost like I was you, if you were a moderator, I called myself "Vova Jr.", which means, Vova junior, almost like I was your son, or a smaller version of you.


Funny, get it?


Now, KICK HIS FACE!!!


----------



## yevetz (Nov 21, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. I edited a post so that it would read like the English was a little off. Sort of like if typed by you, Vova. (It's charming, don't worry about it.  This was based on Zepp88's post about you being a moderator who edited everyone's posts to read like Ukranian English, basically.
> 
> 2. So, since I edited, almost like I was you, if you were a moderator, I called myself "Vova Jr.", which means, Vova junior, almost like I was your son, or a smaller version of you.



   



The Dark Wolf said:


> Funny, get it?
> 
> 
> Now, KICK HIS FACE!!!



Yeah, thanks 














Fucking Baylon


----------



## Stitch (Nov 21, 2007)

This thread is an absolute mess. I love it. 

:truckin:


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 21, 2007)

[action=DelfinoPie]will still be paying back his student loan debt for his degree that he didn't learn a thing about whilst studying and that killed any ambition he had in the film/animation industry.[/action]

[action=DelfinoPie]is not in a good mood right now.[/action]


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 21, 2007)

get back on yer' computer fire up the lightwave,or 3d studio max and make me a cartoon!!!!!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 21, 2007)

poisonelvis said:


> get back on yer' computer fire up the lightwave,or 3d studio max and make me a cartoon!!!!!



Yessir 

I'm actually very, VERY annoyed with my University right now because they changed the assignment brief today...when theres 3 weeks to the deadline. 

Thats just not cricket


----------



## Jason (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I like dem french fried potaters mmmhmmmm



So what are you thinking bout?

"I'm thinking bout takin home some of these french fried potaters home"


----------



## Jason (Nov 21, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Jason is get 7 string.



 I'll have one soon enough


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 21, 2007)

thats the way school works sometimes,it's alot like a real job in that,you just got to grin and bare it..chin up mate..


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coolest plate + silverware ever.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for adding me there, Vova.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

:bigboss:

:truckin:


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jason said:


> So what are you thinking bout?
> 
> "I'm thinking bout takin home some of these french fried potaters home"



The bible says...it says two man shouldn't lay together...but i don't reckon he'd send a guy like you to Hades.

Some call it hell. I call it Hades.


----------



## Naren (Nov 21, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Naren is personal translator of Japan president.



 That sounds really really boring (I assume Vova meant "prime minister"). From a video game translator to the prime minister's personal interpreter/translator?  I just don't see that happening.

More likely, in 10 years, I still won't be making much money and my band still won't be famous and I'll probably still be translating video games (or at least translating something).

Thanks for the sentiment, though. 



Zepp88 said:


> The bible says...it says two man shouldn't lay together...but i don't reckon he'd send a guy like you to Hades.
> 
> Some call it hell. I call it Hades.



"Hades" was my nickname in high school that the upperclassmen called me because I always worked the word "Hades" into my speeches in speech class.

One that I remember in particular:
"... upon witnessing my superb writing ability which has caused my little sister much agony and torment... in Hades."

It's just a much better word than the overused "Hell."


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Do you call it a Kaiser blade or a Sling blade?


----------



## Naren (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Do you call it a Kaiser blade or a Sling blade?



I don' eben naw whut dat is, sah.

[action=Naren]has not seen the movie "Sling Blade."[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> I don' eben naw whut dat is, sah.
> 
> [action=Naren]has not seen the movie "Sling Blade."[/action]



You lose. 

:truckin:


----------



## Naren (Nov 21, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> You lose.
> 
> :truckin:



Well, then I guess we both lose, sir. I've never seen "Sling Blade" and, well... you're a trucker. Not much more to say 'bout that.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> Well, then I guess we both lose, sir. I've never seen "Sling Blade" and, well... you're a trucker. Not much more to say 'bout that.



Excuse me, I'm da boss hog, I own this heer truckin' company.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 21, 2007)

Naren said:


> "Hades" was my nickname in high school that the upperclassmen called me because I always worked the word "Hades" into my speeches in speech class.
> 
> One that I remember in particular:
> "... upon witnessing my superb writing ability which has caused my little sister much agony and torment... in Hades."
> ...



I call it "Terminal Dogma."


----------



## Naren (Nov 21, 2007)

I had about 10 different words for it, generally used in sarcastic situations. "The Great Beyond" "The Netherworld" "Hades" "Hell" "The Other Side" "The Lake of Fire" "The Demon-pit of Glory and Honor and Power", etc. 

But "Hades" is still my favorite.



Zepp88 said:


> Excuse me, I'm da boss hog, I own this heer truckin' company.



Uh huh... right...


----------



## Psychoface (Nov 21, 2007)

whatever happens 10 years from now we will still be on this forum instead of playing guitar HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2007)

My band will have finally kicked out a certain member...


----------



## sakeido (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lilith! That is the COOLEST PLATE EVER

_*now all I can think about is how intense Eva was up until the episode before Kaworu showed up_


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> I had about 10 different words for it, generally used in sarcastic situations. "The Great Beyond" "The Netherworld" "Hades" "Hell" "The Other Side" "The Lake of Fire" "The Demon-pit of Glory and Honor and Power", etc.



You forgot "The Next Dimension"


----------



## El Caco (Nov 22, 2007)

I just call it Dads house.


----------



## Naren (Nov 22, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> You forgot "The Next Dimension"



"Oh, yeah, Tom!? I'm gonna send you to another dimension!!"


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> "Oh, yeah, Tom!? I'm gonna send you to another dimension!!"



Tom, do you want to go and see your parents??


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> "Oh, yeah, Tom!? I'm gonna send you to another dimension!!"



Bwahahaha! I'd like to see you try it!! Have you seen my power level? It's over 9000!!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 22, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Bwahahaha! I'd like to see you try it!! Have you seen my power level? It's over 9000!!



It doesn't make a bit of difference guys. THE BALLS ARE INERT!


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

Stitch, I cant give you any more e-rep, I think I gave you some in the 100k thread.


----------



## Naren (Nov 22, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Bwahahaha! I'd like to see you try it!! Have you seen my power level? It's over 9000!!



Little boys should understand when they're out of their league. Have you see _my_ power level? 9000? Try Nine million!! 



Lucky Seven said:


> It doesn't make a bit of difference guys. THE BALLS ARE INERT!



Is that really how they had it in the English version?  That would have to be some inside joke between the makers of it, since the original Japanese translated directly too, "There's nothing we can do about it. God is dead. The dragon balls won't work anymore." (I was just watching that part of the series 2 weeks ago)


----------



## Universalis (Nov 22, 2007)

> Universalis is get a good (normal) wife



Well, that means that there's justice for good men, after all!


----------



## FYP666 (Nov 22, 2007)

Brilliant!

Oh yeah, U forgot one. Cannibal Corpse has become mainstream!


----------



## sakeido (Nov 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> Little boys should understand when they're out of their league. Have you see _my_ power level? 9000? Try Nine million!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really how they had it in the English version?  That would have to be some inside joke between the makers of it, since the original Japanese translated directly too, "There's nothing we can do about it. God is dead. The dragon balls won't work anymore." (I was just watching that part of the series 2 weeks ago)



They were both quoting weird Youtube videos this guy made, that were just one quote from the english series played over and over again in weird ways.
 
and


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

FYP666 said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Oh yeah, U forgot one. Cannibal Corpse has become mainstream!



that happened 10 years ago


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 22, 2007)

yevetz said:


> TomAwesome, 7 Dying Trees and Zimbloth are guitar experts.


Ah, but who is the master?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 22, 2007)

I notice no-one has done me yet...

I don't feel hurt...


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 22, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> I notice no-one has done me yet...
> 
> I don't feel hurt...



Distressed Romeo will have finally noticed his fly has been down this whole time.




(You didn't ask for a good one...)


----------



## sakeido (Nov 22, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> I notice no-one has done me yet...
> 
> I don't feel hurt...



Distressed Romeo will be a household name as the greatest jazz guitarist since Allan Holdsworth, playing exclusively with a top secret tuning no one can decipher and his peers describe only as "fucking whack."


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 22, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Distressed Romeo will be a household name as the greatest jazz guitarist since Allan Holdsworth, playing exclusively with a top secret tuning no one can decipher and his peers describe only as "fucking whack."


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 22, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


>



What? You didn't like mine?


----------



## Variant (Nov 22, 2007)

yevetz said:


> Variant is 8 string guitar player.



 
In 2007, I am a guitar _*owner*_... in 2017, I will be a guitar _*player*_! 

Sadly... that's probably mostly right.


----------



## yevetz (Nov 23, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Ah, but who is the master?



I dunno 



Universalis said:


> Well, that means that there's justice for good men, after all!



For sure  



Zepp88 said:


> Excuse me, I'm da boss hog, I own this heer truckin' company.


 
 



Naren said:


> That sounds really really boring (I assume Vova meant "prime minister"). From a video game translator to the prime minister's personal interpreter/translator?  I just don't see that happening.
> 
> More likely, in 10 years, I still won't be making much money and my band still won't be famous and I'll probably still be translating video games (or at least translating something).
> 
> Thanks for the sentiment, though.



Sorry I just don't know how call the dude that boss of country in Japan



Zepp88 said:


> :bigboss:
> 
> :truckin:



  



Jason said:


> I'll have one soon enough


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 23, 2007)

See that? Quoted TWICE cause I has a fucking lasers in it!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 23, 2007)

YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## yevetz (Nov 23, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> See that? Quoted TWICE cause I has a fucking lasers in it!



PIZDETZ!!!!


----------



## yevetz (Nov 25, 2007)

So dudes...are this is over?

Maybe someone have others opinions about what will happens with SS.org mambers in 10 years?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Nov 25, 2007)

I for one still won't have a clue where my username comes from...


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 26, 2007)

blexican will be trying to use office 2017


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 26, 2007)

I just wanna chime in and say that I've been randomly inserting trucker jargon into everyday conversation for days now, thanks a lot, fuckers


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 26, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> I just wanna chime in and say that I've been randomly inserting trucker jargon into everyday conversation for days now, thanks a lot, fuckers





I'm always wanting to use the ss.org emotes....everywhere.....and then I get sad when I can't


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 26, 2007)

yevetz said:


> PIZDETZ!!!!


----------



## yevetz (Nov 26, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 26, 2007)

Man, this thread is epic


----------



## Blexican (Nov 26, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> blexican will be trying to use office 2017



And by then I'll still have no knowledge about it.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 26, 2007)

stitch and i will be happily married and living together in that new flat he has. we will have 14 kids (all male, gay, long-haired, schecter-haters) and they will all be named S7420FMTW I, S7420FMTW II, S7420FMTW III, S7420FMTW IV, and so on and so forth until you get to fourteen.


----------



## yevetz (Nov 26, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> stitch and i will be happily married and living together in that new flat he has. we will have 14 kids (all male, gay, long-haired, schecter-haters) and they will all be named S7420FMTW I, S7420FMTW II, S7420FMTW III, S7420FMTW IV, and so on and so forth until you get to fourteen.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 26, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> Man, this thread is epic



Another "Best thread award" to Vova!

Yev. --->


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 26, 2007)

mmmmmjnuk, ,m , m 4fhg 


^My face typed that. It approves of this thread.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 27, 2007)

I like how your face almost spelled "junk"


----------



## yevetz (Nov 27, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Another "Best thread award" to Vova!
> 
> Yev. --->


----------



## amonb (Nov 27, 2007)

That was the most amazing (and time-consuming) thread I have ever read.... it was like Hemingway on acid!


----------



## playstopause (Nov 27, 2007)

yevetz said:


>



What, you don't agree?


----------



## yevetz (Nov 27, 2007)

playstopause said:


> What, you don't agree?



I agree ....just......you make me red


----------



## Groff (Nov 27, 2007)

yevetz said:


>



I think  should be changed to :vova:

Because he uses it a lot... In and out of context.


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2007)

yevetz said:


> I agree ....just......you make me red



I think he means that it made him blush.


----------



## yevetz (Nov 27, 2007)

Rick said:


> I think he means that it made him blush.


----------



## CatPancakes (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## El Caco (Nov 28, 2007)

I  this thread.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## yevetz (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh BTW after 10 years ss.org will has :cry: emoticon


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 28, 2007)

:cry:


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2007)

:blexican:


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 30, 2007)

:epic:


----------



## El Caco (Mar 20, 2008)

for awesomeness.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

:truckin:


----------



## Alien DNA (Mar 20, 2008)

:farting:


----------



## El Caco (Mar 20, 2008)

No :cry: yet :cry:


----------



## Groff (Mar 20, 2008)

s7eve said:


> No :cry: yet :cry:



It hasn't been 10 years yet.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## El Caco (Mar 20, 2008)

You mean I have to wait 10 years to the day? :cry:


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2008)

-Drew has to postpone his album because Chris stole his Strat. 
-Division tour Australia! 
-distressed_romeo is a very successful guitar teacher.

Someone do me!


----------



## El Caco (Mar 20, 2008)

Michael said:


> -Division tour Australia!





Periphery toured Australia

Michael has still not been included in the 10 year on thread. Oh shit I think I just opened a black hole.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 20, 2008)

10 years from now I'll still be writing depressing music that's mixed with way too much bass AND I'll still be completely over using my whammy bar!!!!


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> 10 years from now I'll still be writing depressing music that's mixed with way too much bass AND I'll still be completely over using my whammy bar!!!!



And your vibrato will still dominate all.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 20, 2008)

Chris said:


> And your vibrato will still dominate all.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 20, 2008)

Zimbloth's shop will become mecca of guitarists everywhere


----------



## ElRay (Mar 20, 2008)

[action=ElRay]can't believe he missed this the first time around.[/action]


yevetz said:


> Desecrated is mod of ss.org (ERG section


 ... and has been forced to ban himself seventeen times.

Ray


----------



## yevetz (Mar 20, 2008)

ElRay said:


> [action=ElRay]can't believe he missed this the first time around.[/action]
> ... and has been forced to ban himself seventeen times.
> 
> Ray


----------



## Ivan (Mar 20, 2008)

Ivan will still have less than 300 posts...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 20, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> I'm not on there


 


+ 666!!!

Drew will (FINALLY) finish his album.

All_¥our_Bass will get an endorsement from Sanrio.


----------



## Mogwaii (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm not known


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 20, 2008)

Mogwaii said:


> I'm not known



Me neither... :cry:

Well. We still have each other!


----------



## Stitch (Mar 20, 2008)

Shawn...what happened to our dream?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 20, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Shawn...what happened to our dream?



Then: 

Now:


----------



## El Caco (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## skinhead (Mar 20, 2008)

Michael will try a banana.

Yevetz will stop bitching about Schecter and her will get an endorsing.

Noodles will get hair implants.

Chris will break more than 30 times Drew's strat trying to get it, but the strat will sound better and better with the time.

Mike Sherman will have a school to teach us (the n00bs).

Zepp88 will have a tea house party with Nerina, and he will ship tea to everywhere in his truck.

Jason will have an 8 string.

Stitch and Shawn Fjellstad will divorce and stitch is going to get the framus, while shawn will get the S7420 from stich.

All the Djent lovers will sell their entire rig, will buy a strat and a twinreverb.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

:teatruckin:


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2008)

Frank will have stripped his UV back to the original MC finish.


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 20, 2008)

Michael said:


> Frank will have stripped his UV back to the original MC finish.



... and sold it to Popsyche, who is buried with it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

I grant Bill the power to turn tea to beer.


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## skinhead (Mar 20, 2008)

:teatruckingivepowers:


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've got a lot of tea to beer! This isn't gonna be a tea party, this is gonna be a party.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 21, 2008)

Hell yeah!


----------



## budda (Mar 21, 2008)

and then?


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 21, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit on a shit sandwich, it's Lilith: The Plate, complete with Spear of Longinus utensils. 

*is a closet nerd*


----------



## Stitch (Mar 21, 2008)

skinhead said:


> Stitch and Shawn Fjellstad will divorce and stitch is going to get the framus, while shawn will get the S7420 from stich.



I'll tell you where to stick taht idea, if you want. 



Michael said:


> Frank will have stripped his UV back to the original MC finish.







Popsyche said:


> ... and sold it to Popsyche, who is buried with it.



Fuck off, gramps. I'm first in line.


----------



## Michael (Mar 21, 2008)

Stitch sells the MC to Michael.


----------



## yevetz (Mar 21, 2008)

S7eve got a CST


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Fuck off, gramps. I'm first in line.



Really? I'll attend your funeral then, and you can haunt mine!


----------



## yevetz (Mar 21, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Really? I'll attend your funeral then, and you can haunt mine!


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 21, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> :teatruckin:



Epic lulz.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 21, 2008)

yevetz said:


> S7eve got a CST



I hope I get one too, oh you meant me 

BTW it's s7eve not S7eve


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 22, 2008)

You know, I don't care if nobody does me.

*hopes reverse psychology actually works


----------



## Splees (Mar 22, 2008)

Holy Katana said:


> You know, I don't care if nobody does me.
> 
> *hopes reverse psychology actually works



i'll _do_ you.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 22, 2008)

and zac is here!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

Splees said:


> i'll _do_ you.



 Who the fuck is that guy anyways?


----------



## Splees (Mar 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Who the fuck is that guy anyways?



he is BIKER FOX!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

Splees said:


> he is BIKER FOX!



What.

The.

Fuck.


----------



## Splees (Mar 22, 2008)

/hi jack!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

What the fuck.


----------



## Splees (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey, the chicks dig em. watch the trailer and browse through his page. that's where i found all these photos.


don't ask me how i stumbled across his page...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 22, 2008)

Splees said:


> /hi jack!


----------



## yevetz (Mar 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> What the fuck.





What _*A*_ fuck


----------



## Shotglass (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 22, 2008)

Splees said:


> he is BIKER FOX!



I'm not going to click on that out of equal parts self-respect and terror.


----------



## FortePenance (Mar 22, 2008)

Yevetz, you still flatter me in the fact you think I'd be the best web designer in China. 

In 10 years, Vova will be the superhero of the Ukranian army leading invasion of "KICK THE EVIL FACE" His main weapons will be his CHOPS and his long finger of doom.


----------



## yevetz (Mar 22, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Yevetz, you still flatter me in the fact you think I'd be the best web designer in China.
> 
> In 10 years, Vova will be the superhero of the Ukranian army leading invasion of "KICK THE EVIL FACE" His main weapons will be his CHOPS and his long finger of doom.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 22, 2008)

i rule the world..... and steve vai is co ruler, and than makes a new song, and i become co ruler. and he is new ruler


----------



## yevetz (Mar 23, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i rule the world..... and steve vai is co ruler, and than makes a new song, and i become co ruler. and he is new ruler


----------



## skinhead (Mar 24, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I'll tell you where to stick taht idea, if you want.
> 
> Fuck off, gramps. I'm first in line.



I have the lube here.

Ah, yeah guys, he's the first one on the line.


----------



## yevetz (Mar 24, 2008)

skinhead said:


> I have the lube here.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 24, 2008)

Splees said:


> /hi jack!


 WOW lol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 24, 2008)

Zimbloth has store!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 24, 2008)

awe, im not mentioned...

good


----------



## El Caco (Aug 14, 2009)

As epic as this thread was


----------



## powergroover (Aug 14, 2009)

yevetz said:


> Sebastian from Poland playing in Fear Factory.



i like this one 

GO SEBASTIAN


----------



## yevetz (Aug 23, 2009)

Lucky Seven said:


> Yev should be a mod just to make sure things don't make TOO much sense.



Yeah no sense mod of this thread is come back 

So let's see. There is like 1.5 years past ans what we have now?



Ivan said:


> Ivan will still have less than 300 posts...



304 



Stealthtastic said:


> Zimbloth has store!



He is 



yevetz said:


> Mike Sherman now have a factory. And Roter Custom Guitars have the factory too.



Ok notthe 100% but Mike is have a work shop that looks like factory, and Sebastian is preparing run of semi custom guitars 



yevetz said:


> Leon is still great guy. He has a most beautiful girlfriend......as always



?



yevetz said:


> S7eve is "training" new band (Bass, Drums and a Guitar)......( you know what I am about  )



Almost, all his kids playing guitars 



yevetz said:


> Zepp88 is director of truck shipping company.



It's still not happened. But Zepp, it's your fate, don't push it away 



yevetz said:


> Jason is get 7 string.



He is have one 



TomAwesome said:


> 10 years from now, Vova will have perfect English!







JJ Rodriguez said:


> Popsyche's daughter will be legal, and therefor fair game for JJ, world famous humorist/rapist.



Is it happend? 



djpharoah said:


> Vova - you sir are an MVP.



I am not 



The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. I edited a post so that it would read like the English was a little off. Sort of like if typed by you, Vova. (It's charming, don't worry about it.  This was based on Zepp88's post about you being a moderator who edited everyone's posts to read like Ukranian English, basically.
> 
> 2. So, since I edited, almost like I was you, if you were a moderator, I called myself "Vova Jr.", which means, Vova junior, almost like I was your son, or a smaller version of you.
> 
> ...



Now I can read it and understand all words


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Aug 23, 2009)

Now do me!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2009)

i get no respect...


----------



## Arminius (Aug 23, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i get no respect...



Ten years from now, Konfyouzd will have died of inhaling too many fumes off of all the guitars he has stripped.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow...rereading this thread made my head explode.

What's disturbing is that I'm not in that different a place from where I was when the thread was made...


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh! Oh!! *puts hand in air impatiently trying to get peoples attention* Do me! do meeeeee!!!


----------



## Arminius (Aug 23, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Oh! Oh!! *puts hand in air impatiently trying to get peoples attention* Do me! do meeeeee!!!



You will live in a defunct factory, surrounded by a moat of toxic waste. You will continue to write cool industrial/trance/techno/whatever-the-hell-you-call-it music.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 23, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Ivan will still be on dial-up...





Post of the day.

CrushingAnvil will be ironically working in a guitar shop and hating it, sufficed to say 10 years earlier that is all he wanted to do


----------



## daybean (Aug 23, 2009)

im not on here , so ill make one for my self:

teaching art at a local high school, best job. summers off!

ps- why dont you respect me Vova.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> Ten years from now, Konfyouzd will have died of inhaling too many fumes off of all the guitars he has stripped.


good call. at least i'll go out stoned.


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 23, 2009)

caughtinamosh will be a porno director who specializes in films with readheads in them

do me!!! please? I'll give you a cookie!!!


----------



## Arminius (Aug 23, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> caughtinamosh will be a porno director who specializes in films with readheads in them
> 
> do me!!! please? I'll give you a cookie!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 24, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> You will live in a defunct factory, surrounded by a moat of toxic waste. You will continue to write cool industrial/trance/techno/whatever-the-hell-you-call-it music.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 24, 2009)

daybean said:


> im not on here , so ill make one for my self:
> 
> teaching art at a local high school, best job. summers off!
> 
> ps- why dont you respect me Vova.



I think this thread was made just before you was registered or start to active posting


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 24, 2009)

now do me too... i have no idea what my "10 years later" would be


----------



## Arminius (Aug 24, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> now do me too... i have no idea what my "10 years later" would be



You will be a world famous filmmaker, doing a documentary on the history of Devries guitars.


That's what i'm guessing by your signature anyway


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 24, 2009)

^ short movie... 

"he came... he saw... he failed... the end"


----------



## yevetz (Aug 24, 2009)

daybean said:


> im not on here , so ill make one for my self:
> 
> teaching art at a local high school, best job. summers off!
> 
> ps- why dont you respect me Vova.



anyway I hope you will became great and famous painter


----------

